
Want to Get Rich? Why It Is Foolish to Try and Build a 'Unicorn' - jkuria
https://capitalandgrowth.org/articles/440/want-to-get-rich-why-it-is-foolish-to-try-and-buil.html?src=HN
======
thisisit
The head line is clickbait. The interviewee makes a case for early exits as a
win-win for larger companies and startups. But he doesn't even come close to
implying the head line. He does compare it to winning a lottery -

"The other strategy is to try and be a unicorn. To raise enormous amounts of
capital and build the next Apple, Microsoft or Amazon. There’s nothing wrong
with that. If that’s what you want to do and if you can find investors to
finance it, that’s a perfectly legitimate strategy. But the chances of success
are about the same as winning the lottery. It is a black swan event."

The whole interview is also an ad for his company - "Early Exits" which helps
people sell their startups in $50-100 million range. Is there a market for
such companies?

